# T-DSL Probleme

## tassilo80

Hallo,

Mein T-DSL klappt net mehr. Bei der Gentoo-Installation hab ich mit modprobe 8139too das Modul für mein Netzwerk geladen und dann mit adsl-setup DSL konfiguriert. Danach konnte ich es dann immer mit adsl-start aktivieren.

Nachdem ich mir nen neuen Kernel gebaut hatte funktionierte es dann nicht mehr. Ich bekomme immer Timed Out Meldungen.

Im IRC bekam ich den Tipp, dass ich sync-ppp bzw async-ppp im Kernel aktivieren muss. Das hab ich jetzt getan.

Trotzdem bekomme ich beim adsl-start immer nur Time Outs.

Mein Rechner ist folgendermaßen Konfiguriert:

2 Realtek Ethernet-Karten (Modul 8139too). Eine on board, eine am PCI-Slot.

DSL ist an eth0 (die on board Karte), mein Laptop hängt an eth1.

Meine /etc/conf.d/net sieht so aus:

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth1="192.168.1.1 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#iface_eth1="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

Wenn ich ein "DEBUG=1 adsl-start" mache, so erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

```

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your system

Sun Aug 31 14:01:38 CEST 2003

Output of uname -a

Linux mymachine 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 #4 Fri Aug 29 20:58:07 CEST 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about your network

* interfaces.  The one you chose for PPPoE should contain the words:

* 'UP' and 'RUNNING'.  If it does not, you probably have an Ethernet

* driver problem.

Output of ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:DF:03:00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xf000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:20:ED:53:67:7F

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x1000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

---------------------------------------------

* The following section contains information about kernel modules

* If the module for your Ethernet card is 'tulip', you might

* want to look for an updated version at http://www.scyld.com

Output of lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

ide-scsi                8848   0

usb-uhci               23180   0  (unused)

8139too                15208   2

mii                     2544   0  [8139too]

lp                      6336   0  (autoclean)

rtc                     7004   0  (autoclean)

sr_mod                 16664   0  (autoclean) (unused)

cdrom                  29408   0  (autoclean) [sr_mod]

scsi_mod               85524   2  (autoclean) [ide-scsi sr_mod]

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists your routing table.

* If you have an entry which starts with '0.0.0.0', you probably

* have defined a default route and gateway, and pppd will

* not create a default route using your ISP.  Try getting

* rid of this route.

Output of netstat -n -r

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U        40 0          0 eth1

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG       40 0          0 lo

---------------------------------------------

Contents of /etc/resolv.conf

* The following section lists DNS setup.

* If you can browse by IP address, but not name, suspect

* a DNS problem.

nameserver 212.185.248.84

nameserver 194.25.2.129

---------------------------------------------

* The following section lists /etc/ppp/options.

* You should have NOTHING in that file.

Contents of /etc/ppp/options

lock

---------------------------------------------

* The following section identifies your Ethernet interface

* and user name.  Some ISP's need 'username'; others

* need 'username@isp.com'.  Try both

ETH=eth0; USER=0002851052275200888800080001@t-online.de

---------------------------------------------

* The following section shows the pppd command we will invoke

pppd invocation

/usr/bin/setsid /usr/sbin/pppd pty '/usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412   '  noipdefault noauth default-asyncmap defaultroute hide-password nodetach usepeerdns mtu 1492 mru 1492 noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp user 0002851052275200888800080001@t-online.de lcp-echo-interval 20 lcp-echo-failure 3   debug

---------------------------------------------

using channel 7

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xa91aecb7>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xa91aecb7>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xa91aecb7>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xa91aecb7>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xa91aecb7>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xa91aecb7>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xa91aecb7>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xa91aecb7>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xa91aecb7>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0xa91aecb7>]

LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Connection terminated.

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-26622/pppoe-debug.txt-0, pid 13261

pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

Script /usr/sbin/pppoe -p /var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe -I eth0 -T 80 -U  -m 1412    -D /tmp/pppoe-debug-26622/pppoe-debug.txt-0 finished (pid 13261), status = 0x100

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is an extract from your log.

* Look for error messages from pppd, such as

* a lack of kernel support for PPP, authentication failure

* etc.

Can't find messages file (looked for /var/{log,adm}/messages

Sun Aug 31 14:02:13 CEST 2003

---------------------------------------------

* The following section is a dump of the packets

* sent and received by rp-pppoe.  If you don't see

* any output, it's an Ethernet driver problem.  If you only

* see three PADI packets and nothing else, check your cables

* and modem.  Make sure the modem lights flash when you try

* to connect.  Check that your Ethernet card is in

* half-duplex, 10Mb/s mode.  If all else fails,

* try using pppoe-sniff.

rp-pppoe debugging dump

rp-pppoe-3.5

14:01:38.914 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:e0:7d:df:03:00 DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 cd 33 00 00               .........3..

14:01:43.911 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:e0:7d:df:03:00 DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 cd 33 00 00               .........3..

14:01:53.916 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr 00:e0:7d:df:03:00 DestAddr ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 cd 33 00 00               .........3..

```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich sitz jetzt schon 2 Tage hier dran und hab keine Ideen mehr. Ich hab auch schon mal die DSL-Anleitung auf www.gentoo.de befolgt, es klappt aber auch net. 

Die adsl-start-Variante gefällt mir sowieso besser, und wie gesagt, sie hat schon mal funktioniert.

Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.

Gruß,

Tassilo

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

Ich weiß nicht ob es damit was zu tun hat, aber deine T-Online Kennung beinhaltet statt einem # vor 0001 eine '8' !

Änder das mal... Denn wenn die Falsch ist... kriegst du auch nen Timeout weil du eine falsche Kennung besitzt !

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

Achja nochwas, schrieb mal bitte deine Ausgabe von dem Befehl  "ifconfig" hier rein !  :Very Happy: 

Müsste so aussehen !

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:30:1B:AD:E9:BB

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5834675 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6347849 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:100

          RX bytes:2838682780 (2707.1 Mb)  TX bytes:2574371778 (2455.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:18 Basisadresse:0xe000

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4875 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4875 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:243860 (238.1 Kb)  TX bytes:243860 (238.1 Kb)

ppp0      Protokoll:Punkt-zu-Punkt Verbindung

          inet Adresse:217.227.74.66  P-z-P:217.5.98.57  Maske:255.255.255.255

          UP PUNKTZUPUNKT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1

          RX packets:3309038 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3663841 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:3

          RX bytes:1523164337 (1452.6 Mb)  TX bytes:1416285735 (1350.6 Mb)

Wichtig ist das du da ppp0 hast... Der Rest stimmt ja schon bei dir !  :Wink: 

----------

## tassilo80

Hallo,

mein Username stimmt so. Den hab ich seid dem es mal geklappt hat nicht mehr geändert. Die # vor dem Mitbenutzersuffix gab es nur bei ISDN. 

Hier meine ifconfig-Ausgabe:

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:20:ED:53:67:7F

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x1000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

```

eth0 wird hier garnet aufgeführt. Ein ifconfig eth0 zeigt folgendes:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:DF:03:00

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xf000

```

ifconfig ppp0 gibt die Fehlermeldung:

```

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

```

Ich hab net.eth0, net.eth1, net.ppp0 im Runlevel default. Aber ich kann immer net.ppp0 von Hand mit "./net.ppp0 start" starten ohne eine Meldung wie "is already started" zu bekommen. Aber selbst, wenn ichs von Hand starte bekomme ich die gleiche Ausgabe von ifconfig.

net.eth0 wird übrigens auch net beim booten gestartet. Wenn ichs von Hand starten will, dann kommt starting eth0, und passiert nichts mehr...

Was noch komisch ist:

Oft zeigt lsmod, dass 8139too nur einmal benutzt wird, obwohl ich 2 Netzwerkkarten hab. Manchmal wir es aber auch 2x genutzt. Ich kann da kein System drin erkennen.

----------

## Sas

probiers mal mit 

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

 und führ danach nochmal adsl-start aus.

kannst du dich mit dsl einwählen, nachdem du das net.eth0 init script von hand ausgeführt hast? ppp0 soll doch bestimmt ne vpn verbindung sein, oder? die musst du natürlich initialisieren, bevor du sie nutzen kannst... üblicherweise geht das mit "/usr/sbin/pptp-command start <verbindungsname>"  :Wink: 

----------

## tassilo80

Ich hab "ifconfig eth0 up" ausgeführt, bei "adsl-start" bekomm ich immernoch ein Time Out.

ifconfig gibt danach immerhin eth0 mit aus, jedoch kein ppp0.

Nach einem reboot kann ich jetzt das net.eth0 script von Hand ausführen. net.ppp0 ebenfalls, jedoch kommt trotzdem keine DSL-Verbindung zustande.

Im Augenblick bin ich mit meinem Laptop und DSL unterwegs. Hier klappts prima. Ich hab mal den /etc/ppp/ Ordner komplett auf den Desktop kopiert. Desweiteren hab ich auch die net.*-Scripte vom Laptop aufn Desktop kopiert. Aufm Laptop hab ich nur net.eth0 und net.eth1 im runlevel default. Das hab ich jetzt auch aufm Desktop.

Trotzdem klappts net. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ppp0 soll doch bestimmt ne vpn verbindung sein, oder? die musst du natürlich initialisieren, bevor du sie nutzen kannst... üblicherweise geht das mit "/usr/sbin/pptp-command start <verbindungsname>" 
> 
> 

 

adsl-start sollte das doch machen. Als es klappte, hat ein adsl-start gereicht, um ppp0 und die DSL-Verbindung zu starten...

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Hast Du im Kernel unter Networking den ganzen PPP-Krempel eingebaut? Ich kann mich erinnern, das ich das mal vergessen hatte, da hat es auch nicht geklappt. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr genau, welche davon, also am besten alle  :Wink: 

Gruß, Conny Ingo

----------

## tassilo80

Hey,

Ich hab ppp, das async-ppp und sync-ppp umd die beiden Kompressionen drin. Ich werd jetzt mal ALLES mit PPP als Module machen. Mal gucken, obs dann klappt.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *tassilo80 wrote:*   

> Hey,
> 
> Ich hab ppp, das async-ppp und sync-ppp umd die beiden Kompressionen drin. Ich werd jetzt mal ALLES mit PPP als Module machen. Mal gucken, obs dann klappt.

 

Lass mich bitte wissen ob's klappt, man lernt schließlich nie aus  :Wink: 

Gruß, Conny Ingo

----------

## tassilo80

Nee, klappt immer noch nicht.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

hm, o.k., neuer Ansatz.

Du hast in /etc/conf.d/net die eth0 als dhcp stehen. Deshalb kommt da beim booten auch nur "starting eth0" und sonst nix weil kein dhcp-Server gefunden wird.

Ich weise der eth0 irgendeine IP zu (z.b. 192.168.99.99), damit eth0 erstmal gestartet wird. Nach der Einwahl bei T-Online bekommst Du dann eine andere IP zugewiesen.

So sieht das bei mir in /etc/conf.d/net aus:

```

iface_eth0="192.168.0.99 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

iface_eth1="192.168.1.10 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

Jetzt will ich's aber wissen 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sohryu Asuka Langley

Jupp das stimmt... Deine eth0 solltest du als statisch deklarieren und nicht als dhcp...

hast du bei der Installation nicht das "net-setup eth0" script ausgeführt ?

Am einfachsten geht es wenn du einfach die Gentoo CD reinwirfst und bootest...

adsl-setup

net-setup eth0 ( wichtig - statisch einfach immer Return drücken )

adsl-start !

Noch eine Frage ! Wieso bindest du den ganzen Krempel als Module ein... ?

Ich habe auch ne Realtek 8139 onboard und habe den Treiber fest im Kernel !  :Wink: 

Genauso wie den pppoe Krempel !

In meiner sieht es so aus !!! Das hat das net-setup script da eingetragen und brauchte auch nicht mehr angepasst zu werden:

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

----------

## tassilo80

Ich hab jetzt mal die Gentoo liveCD gebootet und dann:

```

modprobe 8139too

net-setup eth0 (einfach durchgeklickt)

net-setup eth1 (dito)

adsl-setup

adsl-start

```

und schon war ich online. 

Das net-setup-Script verändert aber keine Dateien, deshalb hab ich es auf ne Diskette gepackt und wieder normal von HD gebootet. Dann hab ich das net-setup-Script genauso wie ich es auf der liveCD ausgeführt habe ausgeführt. Danach ein adsl-setup und adsl-start. Aber ich bekam wieder nur ein TIME OUT.

Ach so: Meine /etc/conf.d/net hab ich so abgeändert, dass sowohl eth0 als auch eth1 kein DHCP nutzen und ihnen selbst IPs zugewiesen. Jetzt erscheinen sie wenigstens beide beim ifconfig.

----------

## Sas

naja, dann wirds wohl am kernel liegen. bind einfach mal alles mit ppp fest innern kernel ein und versuchs dann nochmal

----------

## HeadbangingMan

In Deinem ersten Posting schriebst Du, das Problem besteht seit dem neuen Kernel. Irgendwie ist mir das nicht geheuer. Zeig doch mal deine .config.

----------

## tassilo80

Also wenn ich ein adsl-start mache, dann werden automatisch die Module ppp_generic, ppp_async und ppp_synctty geladen. Also obs wirklich an den Modulen liegt... Ich mag halt Module...

Kuck mal auf www.uni-koblenz.de/~heimdall/MyKernel. Das ist meine .config.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *tassilo80 wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich ein adsl-start mache, dann werden automatisch die Module ppp_generic, ppp_async und ppp_synctty geladen. Also obs wirklich an den Modulen liegt... Ich mag halt Module...
> 
> Kuck mal auf www.uni-koblenz.de/~heimdall/MyKernel. Das ist meine .config.

 

dann lade mal das modul pppoe und probier nochmal

----------

## tassilo80

Hier auf meinem Laptop mit dem ich grad mit DSL online bin hab ich auch kein pppoe geladen, jedenfalls gibt lsmod es nicht aus.

----------

## tassilo80

So, ich hab mit modprobe pppoe das modul geladen. Trotzdem bekomm ich nur ein TIME OUT beim adsl-start.

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Das ist ein harter Brocken. Was mir auf die schnelle noch einfällt:

-Vergleiche Deine Laptop-Configs mit den anderen (Kernel und ppp)

-einfach mal ppp neu emergen (glaube da mal was gelesen zu haben)

Ich gehe jetzt ins Bett, schaue morgen nochmal rein.

----------

## tassilo80

Die ppp-configs sind die gleichen, die Kernel-Configs sind, zumindest was ppp angeht, auch gleich. ppp und rp-pppoe hab ich auch schon (fast ganz ohne Optimierung) neu emerged.

Trotzdem danke.

----------

## tassilo80

Hey,

Ich hab ne Verbesserung erreicht. Ich hab die Laptop-Kernel-Config aufm Desktop angepasst und nun kann ich auf jenem mit adsl-start ne DSL-Verbindung aufbauen. 

ABER:

emerge sync klappt,

ping www.google.de klappt,

aber ich kann mit keinem browser durchs Web surfen. Ich bekomme dann immer "Unbekannter Rechner www.google.de". 

Was soll denn das und woran liegts?

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Hast Du im Browser noch einen Proxy eingestellt, den es nicht gibt?

----------

## ralph

Hast du denn auch einen nameserver in deiner resolv.conf angegeben?

Edit: Klar hast du, sonst könntest du ja nicht google pingen. Sorry, hatte noch keinen Kaffee intus.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tassilo80

Hallo,

also Proxies hab ich keine eingestellt. Außer rsync und ping scheint nix zu klappen.

Email (also POP3) klappt auch net...

----------

## tassilo80

Hallo.

Noch eine Info. Ich bin grad mit DSL und meinem Laptop unterwegs. Hier klappt alles. Die resolf.conf von meinem Laptop und die von meinem Desktop sind identisch. Und beim pingen klappt ja die Namensauflösung mit dem DNS.

----------

## tassilo80

Ich hab dazu nen neuen Thread aufgemacht im Network & Security Forum. Antworten bitte auf https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=496999#496999

----------

## barthi

Hi!

ich hab auch probs mit DSL.

Kannst du mir vielleicht mal deine angepasste Kernel-Config zur Verfügung stellen. Dann könnte ich diese Fehlerquelle schon mal ausschließen.

gruß,

barthi

----------

## tassilo80

Kannst meine Kernel-Konfig haben. Aber daran lags net bei mir. Guck dir den Thread oben mal an.

Hier die Kernel-Konfig (2.6.0). 

www.uni-koblenz.de/~heimdall/angep

----------

## Neotux

 *tassilo80 wrote:*   

> Kannst meine Kernel-Konfig haben. Aber daran lags net bei mir. Guck dir den Thread oben mal an.
> 
> Hier die Kernel-Konfig (2.6.0). 
> 
> www.uni-koblenz.de/~heimdall/angep

 

hm... also mich würde interessieren, worann es jezt lag, weil bei mir ist es ähnlich...

muss ppp0 auch schon in ifconfig angezeigt werden, wenn die connection noch nicht zustande gekommen ist?

Naja, ich hoffe das hilft mir erstmal weiter, ansonsten mach ich nen neues Thema auf.

----------

## tassilo80

 *Quote:*   

> hm... also mich würde interessieren, worann es jezt lag, weil bei mir ist es ähnlich... 

 

Also bei mir lags daran, dass /etc/ppp/ falsche Rechte hatte, so dass normale Benutzer die resolv.conf nicht lesen konnten und somit keine DNS-server zur Namensauflösung fanden.

 *Quote:*   

> muss ppp0 auch schon in ifconfig angezeigt werden, wenn die connection noch nicht zustande gekommen ist? 

 

Nein. Ich meine nicht. 

Grüßchen,

Tassilo

----------

## Neotux

 *Quote:*   

> Also bei mir lags daran, dass /etc/ppp/ falsche Rechte hatte, so dass normale Benutzer die resolv.conf nicht lesen konnten und somit keine DNS-server zur Namensauflösung fanden. 

 

hi, aber du hattest doch am anfang ein connection-Timeout bekommen, das meinte ich eigentlich. Naja, ich mach ne neue topic auf.

----------

## tassilo80

 *Quote:*   

> hi, aber du hattest doch am anfang ein connection-Timeout bekommen, das meinte ich eigentlich. Naja, ich mach ne neue topic auf.

 

Ja, mach das am besten. Ich kann mich ehrlich gesagt garnicht mehr daran erinnern, woran es lag.

Gruß,

Tassilo

----------

